# Good Games for a Laptop



## theanticrust (Jan 24, 2004)

Basically I'm trying to find some good games to be played on my powerbook while commuting or whenever I need time to kill. My definition of a good laptop game would be the following:

- isn't CPU intensive (playing on battery power)
- touchpad and laptop friendly (no 1st persons)
- addictive

I'm looking along the lines of an early OSX game and I don't have OS9 to run in classic mode. I've just switched a couple months ago so I don't really know what early mac games were.

I've also tried console emulators but that eats up CPU and doesn't feel right playing Sonic on a keyboard.

So any good suggestions boys and girls?


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Civilization II or III. 'nuff said.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Tomb Raider III, Duk Nukem


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

If you liked the old Atari games from the 80's, Macplay
has come out with the Activision Anthology remix edition with
75 games on one CD.

It's an acquired taste though, The games are in 2d. 

http://www.apple.com/games/articles/2004/01/anthology/

Dave


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Definitely enjoyed Tomb Raider: The Last Revelation (would that be #3??)


----------



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

If you like strategic wargames, Europa Universalis II and Hearts of Iron are two good picks. They're also cheap.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

I'll second the vote for Civ III...Age of Empires runs fine as well.

Of course nothing comes close to good ol' Nethack


----------



## stand_1998 (Aug 13, 2003)

My vote is for Age of Empires II. Just do a standard game in Regecide mode against 1 or 2 enemies. Shouldn't take much more than 30-40min to wipe them out. If you need more time to kill then raise the difficulty and set the landscape to islands.


----------



## khummsein (Sep 12, 2003)

RTS on a touchpad? really? don't think i could hack that...

early Final Fantasies on SNES9X are a staple -- the control doesn't feel as weird as on an "action" game.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

If you like turn-based strategy games, Battle for Wesnoth is a good freeware game. Good for killing time, plus it being turn-based means that it's easy to stop and go.


----------



## Double Dizzle (Jul 20, 2004)

anyone know where i could score a copy of links CS for a mac?!
i'm in the kitchener-waterloo area..


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Civ 2 is good. Also check out Wing Nuts by Freeverse, and Escape Velocity: Nova by Ambrosia Software</a>.


----------



## special-op navy seal (Aug 7, 2003)

i think that sid meier's alpha centauri is a great game


----------



## theanticrust (Jan 24, 2004)

I've tried Alpha Centauri, but it ran in classic mode, and I don't have a copy of OS9. I'm looking for something that runs natively in OSX


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

No OS9 should rule out Civ 2 and Duke Nukem. Here's a few others that might be able to get you started.

Bejeweled Deluxe
Airburst
Burning Monkey Solitaire 3
Various Emulators (NES, SNES, et cetera) (You'd have to get your own ROMs)
AstroSquid
DopeWars 
Pac the Man 2 
Marble Blast Gold

You could also browse around Macgamefiles.

James


----------



## iMiller (Jan 14, 2003)

i'd really recommend Balur's Gate 2 or IceWind dale.. they are great games , not graphic heavy.. and will take a long time to finish


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

You know what? Civ3 also works quite well.


----------

